# Which limbs to get



## alycidon (Jan 31, 2006)

I am going to buy a new bow for my daughter, Mathews prestige probably. she is shooting 40lbs so would you buy a bow with 30-40lb limbs so that it is at max peak weight or go for 40-50 so there is some room for increasing the poundage? I know that the poundage can be tweaked a bit higher by playing with the cables but is this advisable?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How old is your daughter? 
How long has she been shooting? 
What does she want to do in archery?
What DW has she been shooting?
Does she want to shoot 40 lbs? 

Lot of factors to considers. Too heavy and it could be discouraging for her. 

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It is said a bow is more efficient at peak weight, but that I feel this is does not cooerelate to performance thru proper tuning in any way. If your daughter feels she will shoot more weight, then get her a 40-50. Nothing wrong with shooting at a lower weight.

You can add more weight by twisting the cable. It will not be a significant weight gain, it move your nock set, change draw length and change cam orientation (possibly affecting performance)

I see allen has brought up valid points to consider.


----------



## alycidon (Jan 31, 2006)

She is 15 and has been shooting for 6-7 years.
She currently shoots in the Irish national Junior squad and wishes to progress as far as she can. She currently has a rintec and we are looking at moving to a better spec bow and she likes the prestige.

her current draw weight is approx 36# but has been that for the last 2 years and we are currently moving her up in increments to 40#.

yes she wants to move up in weight, but probably not any more than 40 at the moment. My only issue is the cost of replacing the limbs in a few months time vs shooting at the lower weight on stronger limbs. I am leaning towards the 30-40# limbs and buy 40-50# later if needs be, as i doubt she will move in poundage over the next 12 months other than to 40#.

so really does the performance shooting 40-50# limbs at 40# differ that much from shooting 30-40# limbs at 40#, is my main question I suppose?


aread said:


> How old is your daughter?
> How long has she been shooting?
> What does she want to do in archery?
> What DW has she been shooting?
> ...


----------



## alycidon (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks subconsciously,

I am of the same opinion, but there must be something in it about performance and peak weight etc, just not had a definitive answer as to how much difference in performance there is in the real world.





subconsciously said:


> It is said a bow is more efficient at peak weight, but that I feel this is does not cooerelate to performance thru proper tuning in any way. If your daughter feels she will shoot more weight, then get her a 40-50. Nothing wrong with shooting at a lower weight.
> 
> You can add more weight by twisting the cable. It will not be a significant weight gain, it move your nock set, change draw length and change cam orientation (possibly affecting performance)
> 
> I see allen has brought up valid points to consider.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

For target, the main consideration is accuracy and an easy enough peak weight that she can shoot a LOT of arrows. I doubt that there is any measureable difference in accuracy between 40# limbs and 50# limbs backed out. Mathews has pretty stable limb pockets that won't change from shot to shot even when backed out. And Sub is right about tuning. 

One thing to consider for target is that when you back out the limbs to achieve the lower draw weight, you also increase the draw length. It's not much, but even small changes in DL will make a difference in her scores. 

The chart of draw lengths for the Mathews cams is not very accurate, so always take actual measurements. My DL is 27" and I have to use a 26" cam on my Mathews Icon. This is with the 50# limbs turned all the way in. I also have to do quite a bit of string and cable twisting to get the DL exactly right. Mathews isn't the only manufacturer that I have to do this with, but their charts seem to be a little less accurate than others. Great bows though. The Prestige will take her as far as her abilities allow.

So after all that, we really haven't told you whether to go with the 40 or 50 pound limbs. For myself, I'd get both sets and compare them through actual shooting. You may be able to find used limbs in the AT classifieds. And when she makes a final decision or grows into the heavier limbs, you can sell easily them there too.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## alycidon (Jan 31, 2006)

aread said:


> For target, the main consideration is accuracy and an easy enough peak weight that she can shoot a LOT of arrows. I doubt that there is any measureable difference in accuracy between 40# limbs and 50# limbs backed out. Mathews has pretty stable limb pockets that won't change from shot to shot even when backed out. And Sub is right about tuning.
> 
> One thing to consider for target is that when you back out the limbs to achieve the lower draw weight, you also increase the draw length. It's not much, but even small changes in DL will make a difference in her scores.
> 
> ...


Thanks aread, I think you have given me plenty to think about. I have arranged to visit another local club where one of the archers has the prestige with the 26" cam and 40# limbs. So she can try it out and make a decision from there. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good advice above... the paper target does not care how many lbs you shoot, archery is a game of skill not strength.its much easier to pull and hold 40 than 50lbs.


----------

